# translation



## dndwildelf (Feb 1, 2002)

hi sorry to bug you people but is ther any chance that comeone can translate my name into elven?? my name is alexandra so if there is some way you could translate it i would really appreciate it!!!!! thansk!!!!!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 2, 2002)

*hello Atanvarne*

Elenciryaquen posted this http://www.inf.upol.cz/~mullerr/theresa/names.html in this http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2305&perpage=15&pagenumber=5 thread.

ALEXANDRA, ALEXANDRINA (f.) - the feminine of ALEXANDER (q.v.), thus Atanvarne 

The nearest i can get to my name is Calime. Which i quite like.


----------



## dndwildelf (Feb 2, 2002)

bunnywhippit,

thanks so much for the website!!! i really appreciate it!!!! byebye!!! oh and yes Calime is a very beautiful name!! your lucky to have it!!!!

sincerely,
Atanvarne


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 2, 2002)

*bows* 

You're welcome.


----------

